# cheap Feeder/ghost shrimp?



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

Any know? the big al's in scarborough sold out. it was 5 for 1.99 30 for 9.99 etc. 

My puffer is hungry! lol


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

I just picked up 25 of them for my puffer at Big Al's Whitby on Saturday... Same price, 5 for $1.99... Not sure how many were left, but one of the guys said they were expecting more this week...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You might want to set up a small tank and raise some ramshorn snails for your puffer to eat. They're prolific, grow quickly, and require very little care.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe next time I'm there I'll pick up some ghost shrimp for my angels & rams!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

get them from lucky aquarium @ pacific mall (plaza in the parking lot inside, upstairs) they are much cheaper...I think it was 25/$1.99 or something like that...maybe 12/$1.99


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> get them from lucky aquarium @ pacific mall (plaza in the parking lot inside, upstairs) they are much cheaper...I think it was 25/$1.99 or something like that...maybe 12/$1.99



It's not exactly just around the corner from me.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> get them from lucky aquarium @ pacific mall (plaza in the parking lot inside, upstairs) they are much cheaper...I think it was 25/$1.99 or something like that...maybe 12/$1.99


perfect for the kiddie tank....

...wonder what the Jacks would think of them....


----------



## js97 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cory said:


> You might want to set up a small tank and raise some ramshorn snails for your puffer to eat. They're prolific, grow quickly, and require very little care.


I know, can't breed them fast enough! (i think my water in my 20 gallon is too clean!LOL)

I didn't realize Lucky had the shrimp so cheap! They must keep them in the corner? never seem them before.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

js97 said:


> I know, can't breed them fast enough! (i think my water in my 20 gallon is too clean!LOL)
> 
> I didn't realize Lucky had the shrimp so cheap! They must keep them in the corner? never seem them before.


it's beside the register, they have gold fish or feeder fish there too...I think even some cherries


----------

